# reef runner deep little ripper



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

My trolling book does not have the dive curve for the deep little ripper. Don't want to go out and buy a new book for one lure. Can anyone tell me the depths at line out numbers. I know how to adjust to line diameter, so maybe something like 30 ft. out= what and 50 ft. out= what, and so on? Don't need to get real involved, thanks for any help.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

here you go.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks Het. Much appreciated. Wouldn't open in word pad, had to save to documents and open in quick view.?? Why don't they sell the new additions to the book every year instead of trying to force you to buy a new one? I won't buy a new one but I would buy an update pack of some sort. Thanks again.


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Het,

Where did your dive curves come from/what diameter line was used? The depths on your chart (for both the 600 and 800 series) are significantly deeper than my charts. Thanks.

Tim


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Tim, those numbers are out of the eighth edition of Precision Trolling.These are the standard numbers, no adjustment for a different line diameter. I believe these numbers are for 10# mono.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Reef Runner-deep diver

Depth Feet Back
10 26
14 33
18 53
22 78
26 100
30 170
32 180


Reef Runner-shallow diver

Depth Feet Back
4 16
6 29
8 48
10 80
11 108


Deep Little Ripper

Depth Feet Back
6 9
8 16
10 24
14 39
16 57
18 75
20 102
22 115
24 185

Shallow Little Ripper

Depth Feet Back
2 17
4 36
6 71
8 130


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Maybe I should invest in a new book. I got the 4Th edition and the differeces in the dive curves are quite dramatic for the deep diver. Maybe the Reefrunner co. has made improvements to the lure?
Who really knows for sure how deep it's going. About the only sure way is to test them yourself, using your own equipment. I figure these dive curves are for general info., all lures, even if identical, will have thier own diving characteristics.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Now I am wondering about the dipsy dive curve I have? Size 1 with O ring says at 50 feet back on #3 setting, depth 24 feet. 100 feet back, 40 feet. 150 feet back, 52 feet. Are these #'s accurate with the new edition?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I talked to Scott Stecher (owner of reef Runner Tackle company) a few weeks ago. I told him that I rarely have to 'tune' my new Reef Runners, whereas my older ones need tuned everytime, and sometimes even twice a day. He informed me that they had made some very suttle changes over the years. Maybe that has something to do with the dive curve changes.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Hey fishin guy, It does stink to reinvest in the book but the 8th edition is leaps and bounds better than even the 6th let alone the 4th, Dave's bait is doing a thing with Mark Romanck I think if you buy the book you get admitted for free, go to www.davesbait.com for details.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks K gone, I know about that and that's a good idea. I will definitly check it out.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Tim, those numbers are out of the eighth edition of Precision Trolling.These are the standard numbers, no adjustment for a different line diameter. I believe these numbers are for 10# mono.


Hey guys, Those are the depths for 10/4 Fireline (red line) ,, the blue line is the 10# mono line and it's the same as always (max out at 28 w/ 200' of line out).

You had me going there for a minute.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

deleted repeat


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

I thought the numbers looked a bit off, but my pornagraphic...er, I mean photographic memory lets me down a little sometimes!


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

YEP!!! Some of them pairs are pretty unforgetable.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Well, ya know, once you seen one pair.............You,ve got to see "em" all!!


----------

